# 2016 TTS -- Auto Headlight Issue?



## Waltbleser (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone else having an issue with their headlights wanting to stay on when it is daylight? If I park in a parking garage, leave the garage, the lights should turn off. But they don't. In fact, if I manually turn them off the friendly virtual cockpit will ask me to "turn your headlights on". Not sure what is going on....I have the auto light settings turned to "Late". 

Thank you.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Waltbleser said:


> Anyone else having an issue with their headlights wanting to stay on when it is daylight? If I park in a parking garage, leave the garage, the lights should turn off. But they don't. In fact, if I manually turn them off the friendly virtual cockpit will ask me to "turn your headlights on". Not sure what is going on....I have the auto light settings turned to "Late".
> 
> Thank you.


Light sensor problem? Good thing you have a warranty - dealer should be able to fix it


----------



## Waltbleser (Feb 1, 2011)

Agreed. Just wondered if anyone else had the issue. Thank you.


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

Mine seem to be on quite a bit too and have set the lights to late as well. I have never had auto lights so i figured its normal. Im also in seattle where its overcast a lot so that could have something to do with it.

I dont think there is a malfunction. I think that is just how the lights work.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree. Just "erring" on the side of more illumination in lower ambient situations. Heck, they're LED so draw relatively very little current. No worries.




anti suv said:


> Mine seem to be on quite a bit too and have set the lights to late as well. I have never had auto lights so i figured its normal. Im also in seattle where its overcast a lot so that could have something to do with it.
> 
> I dont think there is a malfunction. I think that is just how the lights work.


----------

